

Ask HN: Resources for becoming great at Google Analytics - kaisdavisOR

Howdy HN,<p>What resources would you recommend to become better at Google Analytics?
======
hamilcarbarca
Try these that I pulled off Google or wade through the hell that is web
optimization blogging. Your best bet is to just start playing around. You
can't break anything, so go have fun.

www.google.com/grants/education/Google_Analytics_Training.pd

s3.amazonaws.com/portent-ian-files/google-analytics-cheatsheet.pdf

<http://www.webpages.uidaho.edu/~mbolin/fang.pdf>

www.mivamerchant.com/conference_2009/presentations/MivaConf%202009.ppt

publicmediametrics.org/documents.php?docid=94

[http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.imcanet.com/use...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.imcanet.com/userfiles/file/LTWM2008_Google_Optimization\[1\]\(1\).ppt)
www.adamhowitt.com/resources/GoogleTechnologyFinal.ppt

[http://seattletechstartups.com/docs/Google_Analytics_Present...](http://seattletechstartups.com/docs/Google_Analytics_Presentation.pdf)

~~~
kaisdavisOR
Awesome, thanks Hamilcarbarca!

